# OneBet, a platform en line betting in Uganda



## Olivia0526 (Nov 5, 2020)

*     Welcome to* OneBet Review!For a pleasant betting experience before you enter the game, we think you need to know the following information.







*Our platform*
OneBet has a strong presence in Uganda in recent years and it has become Uganda’s premier betting site, and one of the most competitive sports betting sites in Uganda by providing the most competitive odds, great referral, top up bonus and timely arrival in the market. If you are a sports enthusiast and very eager to place a bet on our platform, you need to register and have an account, but most importantly, you must reach the internationally recommended age to place a bet, which is 18 years old.​*Our features and advantages*
First of all, OneBet covers a wide variety of matches such as football, basketball, cricket, USA football, volleyball, tennis. Moreover, whenever the Champions League starts, we will update the UEFA Champions League in real time for users. Then, we provide more comprehensive match data for our users to analyze and place bets, for example, you can click Results in the Menu and you will see the results of various competitions.Similarly, you can find the most popular matches carefully selected by us in the Featured Match. Bet which are the unique gameplay that allows users to enjoy it in Uganda and these are the two bright spots that distinguish us from other platforms en line betting.​*How to play Daily Jackpot and Intimate Bet*




If you want to get a fabulous reward with very little money, we suggest you to try Daily Jackpot. There are a total of seven matches in the Daily Jackpot. You have to bet on each of them and the minimum stake is 500 UGX. If you win all the seven matches, you will be considered a winner. Otherwise, if you lose any of them, you also lose.​




We set up 8 types of bets for users in each match of Intimate Bet and there are two options for each bet, which undoubtedly increases the user's chance of winning.But you should note that the minimum bet is 200 UGX.​
*Access to OneBet*
You have two ways to enter our platform:
*You can click our website address: https://www.OneBet.ug/;
*You can follow our Facebook and Twitter and enter by clicking on the link we posted above.

*How to contact us*
If you have any questions during the bet, we provide you with the following ways to contact us：
*By clicking the Account interface, you can see our email address and 7/24 Online Help at the bottom of the page.
*You can follow us on Facebook and Twitter and leave us a message.

*Mobile App*
Our web is designed for mobile users, so it will be more friendly and visually comfortable to them when opening the page.Without doubt, it’s more convenient to bet on your mobile phone because you can bet from anywhere and at any time of the day or night.You can click Download at the top of the interface to download for free.​     Betting has become a trend in the 21st century. OneBet’s mission is to promote the development of betting culture and provide all users with a high-quality sports betting platform.Thank you for reading the full text！


----------



## Regina (Dec 28, 2022)

Olivia0526 said:


> *     Welcome to* OneBet Review!For a pleasant betting experience before you enter the game, we think you need to know the following information.
> 
> View attachment 1981
> 
> ...


Your email part is not active coz I don't know why my tickets where marked lost yet Chelsea got 2 and it was Over 0.5


----------

